# Gravely speed



## Higgins11 (Apr 4, 2013)

Used my new to me gravely today for the first time......even in low i felt like i was in a speed walking race.....made me wish i had the sulky hitch fabricated.......is this normal?

thanks


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

Are you certain that the swiftamatic is working or do you have a two speed machine??


----------



## Higgins11 (Apr 4, 2013)

i have a forward and reverse handle and then another handle beside it ......what are my options?


----------



## Higgins11 (Apr 4, 2013)

by the way this is a 50's L1 machine


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

An LI should be slow enough that even at full throttle the speed is nothing more than a calm window-browsing walk in low. If it takes off and you have to almost run to keep up with it, then there is something wrong with the hi-lo planetary. To access the hi-lo planetary, remove the engine.

As to what is wrong with the planetary, it could be a broken gear, crankshaft seized in the pilot bushing, or other similar things. Basically the planetary is locked up.

I'll bet that engaging the PTO is difficult too. With the planetary locked and the HI-LO in neutral that attachment wants to spin at normal speed.


----------



## Higgins11 (Apr 4, 2013)

is there anyway to lube, oil or other wise lubricated the planetary? 

it is a little difficult to get the pto into gear with out grinding the gears......but it also is difficult to keep the pto locked in......keeps wanting to slip out of gear if you don't hold it there


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

The PTO linkage is always a problem on those early L and SC machines. Starting with the 500 series machines, that was changed to something more robust. The linkage on the Pro machines is bullet proof.

The planetary is part of the transmission and is lubed by virtue that it is bathed in oil.


----------



## Doorkeeper (Jul 19, 2013)

I am having basiccally the same problem with My Gravely Model L, Mod# M99911-1963.
In low range it is a brisk walk, in high range it is a trott.
I was in the process of taking a #4 worm gear assembly out of My 1957 Model L & put it in the 1963.
I am having trouble getting the worm shaft barring in the advance cassing out.
Should My 1963 be slow enough that I can rottary plow with it in low range without riding the clutch?


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

For transmission issues see page 18 of the manual at http://gravelymanuals.com/pdf/Conv_76_Shop_Man_19741100.pdf


----------



## Doorkeeper (Jul 19, 2013)

I have taken My 1963 Model L apart (Removed the engine) put the planitary assembly out of the 1957 in it. I continue to have the same speed problem.
I would like to put a #4 worm & Gear in it, am having problems obtaining one of them.


----------

